# Im developing an unhealthy obsession with Chernobyl...



## Daemoniac (Dec 3, 2008)

Its probably not that weird, but im having the biggest urges to visit Pripyat and (if possible) Chernobyl.

The more i hear and see of it, and the more fucked up stuff i hear, the more i want to go there. I just cannot imagine how incredible the place would be, and honestly i think if it were possible, id live there lol... or not lol...

Its just such a crazy place, so much horror, such a failed attempt at science, and its just all still there, almost the same as when it happened.

Be a perfect place to stay and to write...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been fascinated with Chernobyl for quite a long time and I'd also love to visit Pripyat, as it's so bizzare and such a frightening bit of history virtually preserved.

I depend on people like Elena (KIDDofSPEED - GHOST TOWN - Chernobyl Pictures - Kidofspeed - Elena) to see what's going on there.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm.. you want some horror... go to Auschwitz..


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah dude, thats it. Its just such a messed up place. Im only partially interested in "Chernobyl" itself, more with the surrounding devastation that is Pripyat, the red forest and all of the smaller, more rural-industrial areas.

A terrible bit of history, totally silent, totally dead, just sitting there, still one of the most chilling memories of eastern europe... Must visit, and must write there...

And dude, that site, thank you...



Sebastian said:


> Hmm.. you want some horror... go to Auschwitz..



Its not just the horror tho dude, theres just something about factories and industrial sectors.. theyre really cold. Ive been to a couple of smaller ones here in Aus, and its just so uninviting, but there is _something_ that just makes me feel like im home, and ive been searching for it all my life.

Auschwitz would be an interesting visit, but theres nothing about the place that even comes close to a factory...

case in point:






EDIT: Apparently the last photo was 'illegal to link'  so i now have an _actual_ photo of Pripyat...


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Hmm.. you want some horror... go to Auschwitz..



I've been to Dachau, it's fascinating, but it's not quite the same as Pripyat.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Also, Elena is awesome  it would be fun to join her on some of her travels, she writes about and photographs some fascinating stuff!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, that site is awesome as. Awesome photos.

Theres a difference between "ex-war horrors" and "post-nuclear-apocalyptic wasteland" too 

Theres just something incredibly beautiful about the whole area surrounding Chernobyl. The whole Pripyat/red forest/belarus border area is incredible, and just so god damn _big_. I mean, i get that it was a whole town, but its so wide, and uncluttered...

Must visit..


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd love to go to somewhere like this too, I've always had an interest in stuff like this, whether its nuclear reactor meltdowns, or visiting somewhere like Nagasaki and Hiroshima to see what is still standing (there is still a little bit, but not much).

I just have an interest in the dark and, I guess disastrous rather than genocidal.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw the Title and the first thing that poped into my head was "Drugs" for the "Chernobyl" sounds like a drug  then I came into the thread and saw "Pripyat" also sounds like a drug  But I would Visit Chernobyl mainly for the same reason as Demonic


----------



## nikt (Dec 3, 2008)

I've talked to Yevatz already about trip like that and planing to go there next year with my friends


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy shit. I've read the beginning of her story and I'm fascinated. I've never seen pictures of the power plant before, it's amazing to see how close the architecture of the NPP including the sarcophagus is to the graphical representations one experiences in one of the latter areas of the game S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadow of Chernobyl.

For me, that is some of the most interesting stuff in a long time. Cheers to Mischa, and to Mike for the link.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow someone else? Dude you have no idea how deep my interest there goes.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> or visiting somewhere like Nagasaki and Hiroshima to see what is still standing (there is still a little bit, but not much).



 What? Hiroshima is one of the top 10 biggest cities in Japan with over 1.2 million people. My ex-girlfriend who I dated for 1 and a half years was from Hiroshima, so I visited there quite a bit.






And Nagasaki has a population of 500,000 people. Not one of the biggest cities in Japan, but still pretty big.






The amount of time radiation remains from nuclear bombs and nuclear reactors is very very different. Check it out.

Nuclear fallout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Below is shown a comparison of the calculated gamma dose rates in open air from the fallout of a fission bomb and of the Chernobyl release. It is clear that average half-life of the Chernobyl release is longer than that for the bomb fallout.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ Nice to see that those areas have recovered well, amazingly actually!

For those looking to go to Pripyat make yourself aware of the local laws concerning the area, I think Elena talks about this a bit on her site. I would LOVE to go, but it will probably never happen.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> ^^ Nice to see that those areas have recovered well, amazingly actually!
> 
> For those looking to go to Pripyat make yourself aware of the local laws concerning the area, I think Elena talks about this a bit on her site. I would LOVE to go, but it will probably never happen.



For one thing, Chernobyl was in 1986. The Hiroshima and Nagasaki bombings were in 1945. And nuclear radiation for a nuclear plant explosion remains a lot longer and takes a lot longer to dissipate.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

While this is true, it's still awesome that the area's not fucked.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Someone else who shares my feelings. Cool. Yeah I'd love to travel there. It would be very very eerie.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> :: snip ::













What I meant was not that the places aren't standing, I meant what is left from before the bombings that is still standing, that is what I'd like to see.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 3, 2008)

I also really want to go to. Me and Yevetz were talking about it not so long ago.

Having been to Hiroshima and Nagasaki, although have some very chilling stories I think the redevelopment kind of shadows the horror a bit. A place like Pripyat...well, there isn't any life there. Nothing to take the edge off the cold, hard truth...


----------



## MFB (Dec 3, 2008)

In reference to the earlier stuff about going to Auschwitz versus Chernobyl, the difference is that Auschwitz was setup with a specific purpose of killing, and was designed around that; Chernobyl was just a regular place with regular people until the catastrophy happened all of the sudden, and its now this terrifying ghost town that hasn't changed in decades.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2008)

stuh84 said:


>



Yeah, that was the only building left standing after the explosion. And the interesting thing was that it was the EXACT location--the epicenter--where the bomb detonated. It was kinda like the eye of the storm. The radiation was so intense that it killed all life there and it was powerful enough that it destroyed the building, but the blast moved out in all directions from there, which is why that is the only building that didn't get totally demolished.

It's also where the Hiroshima Peace Memorial is (about a 1 minute walk from there).

But that's the only wreckage from the bombing that's left in Hiroshima. They cleaned up all the other rubble.



stuh84 said:


> What I meant was not that the places aren't standing, I meant what is left from before the bombings that is still standing, that is what I'd like to see.



In Hiroshima, the only thing left is that Atomic dome and in Nagasaki, I believe no buildings were left standing and almost all of the rubble was cleared away. There really wouldn't be anything to look at in Nagasaki and in Hiroshima, that Atomic dome would be the only thing there left from the explosion.

Before ever going to Japan, when I heard "Hiroshima," I thought of the nuclear bomb. After having been there a ton of times? That's the last thing I think of. If you go there, it's pretty hard to believe that a bomb ever detonated in the city. It's a lot like Yokohama or Osaka.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Speaking of Osaka....have you been to the Nintendo museum Naren? I watched a video on YouTube about it and it seemed really interesting.

Back to Pripyat, I was watching Life After People yesterday and they did a segment in Pripyat talking about how nature has already begun to take the city back and showed how wildlife was flourishing. Really amazing stuff to see.


----------



## Naren (Dec 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Speaking of Osaka....have you been to the Nintendo museum Naren? I watched a video on YouTube about it and it seemed really interesting.



Nintendo's headquarters are in Kyoto. I didn't know they had a museum in Osaka. I'm wondering why the museum isn't in Kyoto.

I only spent like a day or two in Osaka, so yeah. I spent over a week in Kyoto, but Nintendo headquarters doesn't really seem like the kind of place for tourists. I mean, my company isn't a tourist place. It's a work place. 

Yeah... didn't even know Nintendo had a museum.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> Nintendo's headquarters are in Kyoto. I didn't know they had a museum in Osaka. I'm wondering why the museum isn't in Kyoto.
> 
> I only spent like a day or two in Osaka, so yeah. I spent over a week in Kyoto, but Nintendo headquarters doesn't really seem like the kind of place for tourists. I mean, my company isn't a tourist place. It's a work place.
> 
> Yeah... didn't even know Nintendo had a museum.



I was just searching around for a website for it, it actually looks like it was a temporary exhibit and not a full fledged museum.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 4, 2008)

For me, the thing with Chernobyl is just the silence. Thats it completely. I dont even think its what happened there, just the destruction of the city itself and the utter isolation and quiet of the place. No haunted bumps, no 'wails' or any shit like that, or music, or 'atmospheric creepy noise', its just deathly quiet.

I just want to stay somewhere quiet, where i can be alone.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 4, 2008)

There are birds, deer, and boar there though. I'm sure you'll hear something!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 4, 2008)

Not to ruin your day, Mischa (I'm still going to), but after prolonged exposure to silence, we begin to hear the air moving against our eardrums-- a hum at 0dB, the very threshold of human hearing. 

That's why John Cage created 4'33'', because he found that even in silence there was sound. 

But I agree; the silence would be breathtaking.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 4, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Not to ruin your day, Mischa (I'm still going to), but after prolonged exposure to silence, we begin to hear the air moving against our eardrums-- a hum at 0dB, the very threshold of human hearing.
> 
> That's why John Cage created 4'33'', because he found that even in silence there was sound.
> 
> But I agree; the silence would be breathtaking.


 


Zepp88 said:


> There are birds, deer, and boar there though. I'm sure you'll hear something!


 
Bah to you both, ruining my day 

The lack of sound after human life has left though, amazing concept. Doesnt matter what the reason is for the people leaving, but just that fact: It _was_ populated, now its not. I think the same would go for some of those ancient greek monuments and temples, if they werent so god damn close to the rest of civilisation


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 4, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> Not to ruin your day, Mischa (I'm still going to), but after prolonged exposure to silence, we begin to hear the air moving against our eardrums-- a hum at 0dB, the very threshold of human hearing.



Apparently the sound of your heartbeat "seems to become alarmingly resonant in your body"

The effect of absolute silence on people is something I'm very interested in, I'm unsure as to how silent it is at Chernobyl though.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 4, 2008)

Back when I was at uni, they had this semi-anechoic chamber there. A perfectly anechoic one would be absolutely dead sounding inside, whereas this had, very very few reflections off anything. Put it this way, it actually hurt your ears initially to walk because of how little noise there was.

You never know how much you are used to sound bouncing off of surfaces to make up part of them, until you hear something with little to nothing in there.


----------



## Naren (Dec 4, 2008)

PeteyG said:


> Apparently the sound of your heartbeat "seems to become alarmingly resonant in your body"
> 
> The effect of absolute silence on people is something I'm very interested in, I'm unsure as to how silent it is at Chernobyl though.



It's no more silent than a forest away from civilization somewhere else. There are animals living all around Chernobyl (just not many people) and there's still the sound of the wind and of leaves or grass rustling.

It's been over 20 years since the incident. While it hasn't recovered for society yet, there are animals and vegetation there. And there are still people living nearby, although much much much less than there were before the incident.

Mischa, if it's silence you want, there are tons of places just as silent in Australia. If it's the destruction and havoc, then Chernobyl might be for you. But the silence is something you can find lots of places.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 4, 2008)

^Truth.


----------



## Harry (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha, Mischa, knew this thread was coming
I myself used to read about Chernobyl quite a bit when I was about 13-14 years old.
I'd love to see the place in the flesh one day


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 4, 2008)

You made me want to go there too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 4, 2008)

Naren said:


> It's no more silent than a forest away from civilization somewhere else. There are animals living all around Chernobyl (just not many people) and there's still the sound of the wind and of leaves or grass rustling.
> 
> It's been over 20 years since the incident. While it hasn't recovered for society yet, there are animals and vegetation there. And there are still people living nearby, although much much much less than there were before the incident.
> 
> Mischa, if it's silence you want, there are tons of places just as silent in Australia. If it's the destruction and havoc, then Chernobyl might be for you. But the silence is something you can find lots of places.


 
Yeah there are some beautiful places here in Aus.

What makes Chernobyl perfect for me is that its an old industrial sector. I have a thing for factories and industrial sectors in general, so a totally abandoned nuclear reactor with 30km of east european industrial wasteland? Fucking perfect 

I do like forest quiet sometimes, but i have to be inthe mood. I used to live on a 10acre block of land, with 9 of them forest  so i got quite the fill of that too. I want to buy out an abandoned blast furnace and turn it into my home


----------



## lobee (Dec 5, 2008)

How brutal would it be to take a generator, a halfstack, and a guitar to Pripyat and just wail the fuck out? 

Shredding in Wolfenland =


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2008)

lobee said:


> How brutal would it be to take a generator, a halfstack, and a guitar to Pripyat and just wail the fuck out?
> 
> Shredding in Wolfenland =



Eh. Someone said that to me before, but i just couldnt do it... it would kill the atmosphere and the whole place so hardcore...

Not to mention it would probably destroy the town


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

There was a burn in Okeechobee that looked like it was in a warzone. but Okeechobee sucks so much balls  

Ill see if I can find a pic of that barn though:



EDIT: here is somepics of other place in okeechobee fla.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mainmanwalkin/2394394995/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mainmanwalkin/2394400401/

Cant find that barn though lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Eh. Someone said that to me before, but i just couldnt do it... it would kill the atmosphere and the whole place so hardcore...
> 
> Not to mention it would probably destroy the town



Well, it survived a nuclear meltdown...sort of.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2008)

Haha, yeah but the buildings are now 30 years older with absolutely no maintenance in the last 3 decades  im guessing the big bass from my guitar would literally raze the place lol!


----------



## dpm (Dec 5, 2008)

Elena's stories are amazing, that had me absolutely captivated, thanks Mike 

I get what you're saying Mischa. There are a ton of places in Australia with silence, but they're areas untouched by humans. Standing in a place that was once bustling with human activity would be quite different.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Especially since Pripyat was such a happy properous city, and then it's gone in an instant.

Yeah, Elena's writing is really entertaining to read, and a lot of it is just dripping with so much sarcasm it's unbareable. I love it! 



> The map above shows all our journey through the dead zone. Radiation went in soil and now in apples and mushrooms. It is not retained by asphalt, which makes rides through this area possible. I have never had problems with the dosimeter guys, who a while age were man the checkpoints. They are experts, and if they find radiation on you vehicle, they gave it a chemical shower. I don't count those couple of times when "experts" tried to invent an excuse to give me a shower, because those had a lot more to do with physical biology than biological physics



^ This for instance


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder if they have Yao Guai in Chernobyl...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats it. Not only was it a happy place, but it was a part of the Soviet Union, so theres a weird stigma attached through that, and its also an industrial area, so it already would have had a slight feeling like that anyway, so now its just.. *something*. I cant even describe it, haunting maybe? But those areas make me disturbingly happy as well, so its not just that.

I dunno. Want to go, thats all it comes down to though


----------



## Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Haha, yeah but the buildings are now 30 years older with absolutely no maintenance in the last 3 decades  im guessing the big bass from my guitar would literally raze the place lol!



Hate to spoil your fun, but it was 2 decades ago, not 3


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, '86, 23 years ago?


----------



## Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

2008-1986=22


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Hate to spoil your fun, but it was 2 decades ago, not 3





Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, '86, 23 years ago?





HughesJB4 said:


> 2008-1986=22



All this math is hurting my head 


But '85 would be 23 Bcuz I was born on Jan 1 of '85 



Go ahead make the New Years baby Jokes


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah I'm terrible at doing even simple math in my head, like, I'm at a 3rd grade level  

Never my strong point....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

That website was a great read. It was very sad to read about the fire fighters and the people who came out onto bridges and rooftops to see the cloud from the reactor. But it was the fire fighters thing that got me. And seeing that kindergarten.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> That website was a great read. It was very sad to read about the fire fighters and the people who came out onto bridges and rooftops to see the cloud from the reactor. But it was the fire fighters thing that got me. And seeing that kindergarten.




this was in '86 right? Didnt they KNOW that Nukes KILL you then?? or where they to busy listening to WHAMM!! or something?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2008)

God damn mathematicals. Im always getting them wrong


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> this was in '86 right? Didnt they KNOW that Nukes KILL you then?? or where they to busy listening to WHAMM!! or something?



It was in the Soviet Union, so a lot of things were kept from the average person. Hell, a lot of people still don't know the true dangers of nuclear energy when it's not used properly.


----------



## Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> God damn mathematicals. Im always getting them wrong



You need to repeat year 12 then


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

BTW, Elena apparently has a new site, and a book!

elenafilatova.com


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> It was in the Soviet Union, so a lot of things were kept from the average person. Hell, a lot of people still don't know the true dangers of nuclear energy when it's not used properly.



Ah. isn't that the same place that tried to transmuted a monkey head onto a human body??


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> this was in '86 right? Didnt they KNOW that Nukes KILL you then?? or where they to busy listening to WHAMM!! or something?



I'm sure they didn't realise that radiation moves in rays as opposed to area waves. If they're uneducated on the matter then they're going to do something stupid and I'm sure there were a few people who uttered those immortal words "Don't worry, we're well out of range of anything bad happening to us."

As for the fire fighters; they gave their lives to save countless others. I think that alone is worth the greatest respect anyone can bestow.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 5, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Ah. isn't that the same place that tried to transmuted a monkey head onto a human body??



What?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What?





Also: What?


----------



## Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Ah. isn't that the same place that tried to transmuted a monkey head onto a human body??


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> You need to repeat year 12 then



Aw dude, i _failed_ maths A (shit maths...) in year 12...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What?





ZeroSignal said:


> Also: What?





HughesJB4 said:


>






I saw on History channel that somewhere over in that area they where doing weird experiments like that in the '20s & '30s.


----------



## Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Aw dude, i _failed_ maths A (shit maths...) in year 12...



Ouch, sucks.

Dude, I was a B+ average in year 11, in Math Methods (the hardest level of maths you can do in year 11)

And then I basically stopped showing up to maths in year 12 completely because that class just made me feel like shit.
Long story there, can tell you it sometime if you want.

Bit off topic though


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I saw on History channel that somewhere over in that area they where doing weird experiments like that in the '20s & '30s.



I can has proof?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 5, 2008)

I can has tootsie 4 pops?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I can has tootsie 4 pops?



Proof first... Tootsie pops second.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I can has proof?



here is one from the '70s an Neo Geo show:




Well I cant find the stupid History channel vido of it 

:EDIT:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/1326/The-Real-Frankensteins

was a link that had info on that video with was in Russi by the way


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll watch it when I'm at home. I don't want to freak out everyone in the history library.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'll watch it when I'm at home. I don't want to freak out everyone in the history library.



 I would. It is HISTORY after all 

but that wasnt the one I saw I think that one is just about switching Monkeys heads with Monkeys head  I even looked on historychannel.com and couldnt find it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 5, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> here is one from the '70s an Neo Geo show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good god that is horrific stuff. This kind of shit is why I hate animal testing. 

I seriously hope someone stabs them in the eye.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Good god that is horrific stuff. This kind of shit is why I hate animal testing.
> 
> I seriously hope someone stabs them in the eye.



yeah the History Channel show I saw was saying that Russia was trying to make a Monkey Man Military thing  back in the '30s I think. So, that it could live in the Jungle easier


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah the joys of cold war/precold war science... fucking great... and massively disturbing.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 6, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Ah the joys of cold war/precold war science... fucking great... and massively disturbing.



 

Was some weird stuff


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2008)

Truly.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the History channel though for that fact alone. it being WEIRD


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

This might be a bit too harsh, But I think most of those pics would make som Killer Album covers


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. And when i am a successful (as successful as one can be lol..) industrial/noise musician, i will make them ALL my album covers. I will make a picture of Chernobyl using only smaller images of Pripyat. And each album will be like a new frame of a recording of the explosion, with the smoke and the people all different.

The last album ever shall be bright green and it will be called "Holocaust"









 Hardcore.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Yes. And when i am a successful (as successful as one can be lol..) industrial/noise musician, i will make them ALL my album covers. I will make a picture of Chernobyl using only smaller images of Pripyat. And each album will be like a new frame of a recording of the explosion, with the smoke and the people all different.
> 
> The last album ever shall be bright green and it will be called "Holocaust"
> 
> Hardcore.




 yes. Hardcore.

I told a friend I wanted to record an album there and he was like "you want to record in a Nuculer Holocaust? Your crazy"


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

haha, yeah fair call. So far as music goes, id honestly prefer just doing up a blast furnace and using that. Making noise at Chernobyl seems like blasphemy...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> haha, yeah fair call. So far as music goes, id honestly prefer just doing up a blast furnace and using that. Making noise at Chernobyl seems like blasphemy...



Yeah. I guessyour right about the noise in Chernobyl. I guess I would have to find somewhere else that is CLOSE to that screne.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

This is where i'll be recording music:


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 8, 2008)

yea ive beenn in abandoned industrial complexes miles from humans and raods alon with jsu two other people, in the dead of winter so no animals either.
and the silence really is the worst part, and the utter lack of humanity.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet. 


I like your sig by the way


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> yea ive beenn in abandoned industrial complexes miles from humans and raods alon with jsu two other people, in the dead of winter so no animals either.
> and the silence really is the worst part, and the utter lack of humanity.



For me, those things are the best part...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

In my hometown behind My moms house there was this cow field and out in the middle of it was this abandoned house and looks like a cow loading area thing. that was pretty creepy. 

As far as I know, they still call it teh "Haunted House" it isnt MILES away from anything. maybe about half a mile away. was a wooden house and the floor was falling out of it.  They dont build Wooden houses in Okeechobee, Floirda anymore by the way


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

ha, thats rad as.

My old place was pretty cool for silence, 9 acres of absolute awesomeness. Shame the house was so terribly maintained


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ha, thats rad as.
> 
> My old place was pretty cool for silence, 9 acres of absolute awesomeness. Shame the house was so terribly maintained



yeah, that house I think is still there  I would try and record an album around it. Because the house it selfs seems to be almost about to fall  still don't know how it survives all the hurricanes

My sister and her bf got scared there a few times. Just because it was so quiet. I got pissed at my mom once and went there for like 3 hours just walking around the house. that was pretty cool to me.


----------



## live-I-evil (Dec 12, 2008)

You should check the vice guide to travel on Chernobyl. It's pretty interesting though the premise(hunting the mutated animals there, non get killed so don't worry) is out there.

THE VICE GUIDE TO TRAVEL - CHERNOBYL - VBS.TV

And no, it's not spam.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

^ Nice look at the zone. That being said, if its hunting, it kills the sound on my part


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 12, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah, that house I think is still there  I would try and record an album around it. Because the house it selfs seems to be almost about to fall  still don't know how it survives all the hurricanes
> 
> My sister and her bf got scared there a few times. Just because it was so quiet. I got pissed at my mom once and went there for like 3 hours just walking around the house. that was pretty cool to me.


 
Yeah this one house in my neighborhood was abandoned for nearly a year. So all the other guys would go there to chill. However onetime about a month ago someone bought the house but I did not know. (no car was in driveway, no lights on, all shades were always down. So i walk in the back door (it was unlocked) and this alarm starts going off. Yeah I took off and all I hear is some dude yelling stop coming into my house this is the third time.

So I guess no one knew people moved there. . That or it's a homeless dude who figured out the alarm code.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Yeah this one house in my neighborhood was abandoned for nearly a year. So all the other guys would go there to chill. However onetime about a month ago someone bought the house but I did not know. (no car was in driveway, no lights on, all shades were always down. So i walk in the back door (it was unlocked) and this alarm starts going off. Yeah I took off and all I hear is some dude yelling stop coming into my house this is the third time.
> 
> So I guess no one knew people moved there. . That or it's a homeless dude who figured out the alarm code.



 nice


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

Chernobump 

_I CHOOSE YOU CHERNOBYL!!!!_*flings pokeball*


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Chernobump
> 
> _I CHOOSE YOU CHERNOBYL!!!!_*flings pokeball*



Someone been watching Pokemon??


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

Hell yes. I watched the first ever pokemon movie the other day


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Hell yes. I watched the first ever pokemon movie the other day



 i saw that when itfirst came out the others are just stupid comparded to that one


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

also, mewtwo is pure pwnage...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> also, mewtwo is pure pwnage...



Hell Yeah. Untill Mew comes and fuckes Everyone up 






How the hell did we go from a Nucluer melt down to Pokemon?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> This is where i'll be recording music:



Ah... Trent Reznor's house. The ultimate destination studio.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 17, 2008)

His summer estate. 

That would be an interesting place to record. 

I wonder what the room reverb would be like?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

^ Metallic


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Well the Pokemon phase is over......for now


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Metallic



I was going to go with "lethal" but whatever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

Metallically lethal chernometal


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Metallically lethal chernometal



Sounds so Brootalz


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

THat will be my genre of industrial tinged metal when i finally learn to play guitar and start a band: Chernometal.


----------



## Naren (Dec 17, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> THat will be my genre of industrial tinged metal when i finally learn to play guitar and start a band: Chernometal.





Then get off the computer and start practicing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2008)

Naren said:


> Then get off the computer and start practicing.



*salutes and runs to guitar*


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> THat will be my genre of industrial tinged metal when i finally learn to play guitar and start a band: Chernometal.





Naren said:


> Then get off the computer and start practicing.





Demoniac said:


> *salutes and runs to guitar*






i should too. but all my gear is right next to the computer so I can still be on here while praticing


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 18, 2008)

You squares, I visit the forum _and _play guitar. 

Simultaneously. . . .


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> You squares, I visit the forum _and _play guitar.
> 
> Simultaneously. . . .



I do that too.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2008)

I cant... my epic computer with the 2 screens and too many speakers, and the giant puffy seat prevent me from even holding my guitar at the same time


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I cant... my epic computer with the 2 screens and too many speakers, and the giant puffy seat prevent me from even holding my guitar at the same time



I'll trade you computers. with you chair


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I'll trade you computers. with you chair



To hell with that! I just want the chair...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> To hell with that! I just want the chair...



 

there is this store here called Fry's. Anyone from the Seattle area will know what it is. any way they have this fucking BAD ASS computer that is Liquid cooled hooked to a 27 inch Flat Screen. the case is like a clear thick plastic has a temp guage on the front along with the CPU and RAM guages and some more that I cant even remeber in it  Plus a USB Drink Warmer/Cooler 

All for the Small Small amount of $4500

kind of like this one:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1020302970/


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2008)

Mines nothing like that one 

Tbh its kind of annoying, i bought it a year and a bit ago, andit set me back twice what it would cost me now


----------



## Harry (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to say, that image is truly haunting, especially with it being so overcast in the sky.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn I want to explore abandon places... too bad there aren't many around here.


----------



## thebhef (Dec 20, 2008)

^It's like Fallout 3 with even better graphics and a shitty plot!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 20, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> I have to say, that image is truly haunting, especially with it being so overcast in the sky.


 But I love that pic for some reason



thebhef said:


> ^It's like Fallout 3 with even better graphics and a shitty plot!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 20, 2008)

they did a great job of chernobyl in COD4.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, it was pretty sweet to play through all though some parts were a bitch



HughesJB4 said:


> I have to say, that image is truly haunting, especially with it being so overcast in the sky.



Actually in regards to what I just said, this is actually the ending of the Chernobyl level in COD4


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 20, 2008)

MFB said:


> Yeah, it was pretty sweet to play through all though some parts were a bitch
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually in regards to what I just said, this is actually the ending of the Chernobyl level in COD4*



 Wow.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2008)

Yup, I shit you not lemme try and find a picture...actually, here's something more chilling in that how accurately they matched the _entire level to the city :_





http://cache.wists.com/thumbnails/2/18/218f91f0a9c6e2ef081f02c6e3ed4976-orig

This would explain why the level is so realistic and frightening

http://sillyjoker.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/1199927875_89.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 20, 2008)

holy shit...that's pretty insane


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2008)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. i think did a better job... that game was fucking insane...


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2008)

I thought the primary problem with chernobyl was that they sealed the reactor, but that the seal was leaking (not to mention the fact that all of the animals contaminated with it as well as the plants in the area always will be). My mother told me, soon after that occured, she was walking in the rain in russia not too far from there. she came home and her hair came out when she tried to brush her hair.


----------



## MFB (Dec 20, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. i think did a better job... that game was fucking insane...



I would really hope that a game that has "Shadow _of Chernobyl"_ does a better job than the others or else it'll be the first thing critics bash


----------



## Shannon (Dec 21, 2008)

Man, there's no way you could get me within 10 miles of that place. Forever ruined, unfortunately & there's no way I'd jeopardize my health to see it. Pics are good enough.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

why are all the game images in black and white?


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure but they arent that dark in the game


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 21, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> why are all the game images in black and white?



Er... Not they're not. The CoD4 one has blue in it from the sky.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh I see


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2008)

The developers probably de-saturated the colours so it makes it more 'intense' *waves arms* and 'haunting' *waves arms more*


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> The developers probably de-saturated the colours so it makes it more 'intense' *waves arms* and 'haunting' *waves arms more*



http://www.penny-arcade.com/images/2008/20080130.jpg

^ perfectly illustrates how they try to make games more intense and haunting


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 21, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Its probably not that weird, but im having the biggest urges to visit Pripyat and (if possible) Chernobyl.
> 
> The more i hear and see of it, and the more fucked up stuff i hear, the more i want to go there. I just cannot imagine how incredible the place would be, and honestly i think if it were possible, id live there lol... or not lol...
> 
> ...


check out this site 

The Nuclear Flower

huge photo galleries and the webmaster actually used to live there when the disaster happend. very interesting site


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2008)

Woah... thats insane...


----------

